# اقتراح ونداء لكل فتي وفتاة مشاركة في هزا المنتدي



## loly80 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

لمازا لايوجد 
تعليم يدوي في هزا المنتدي 
بمعني



ازا كان الشخص فتي  

ازا كان لة ميول حرفية كمثل

تركيب اللومض لما تتحرق اية الخطوات المناسبة حتي تشتغل

ازا كانت حنفية تسرب مياة كيف تصلح او اعمال نجارة اواي شيء 
يدوي خصوصا افتيام يفيدونا بة


كزلك الفتيات

مثل التريكو

واللاسية

والكنفا

والاركت

كلها لها خطوات ولها ويب سايت في النت

لماز لانستفيد انا  اعرف بعض الاشغال اليدوية وكزلك اكيد في فتيات تعرف اشغال يدوية والتفصيل


لمازا لانعلم ونفيد بعضنا بعضا بتلك الهوايات الجنيلة وننميها

ونتسابق في ايجاد اشياء جميلة من بعضنا بعضا

ارجو الرددددددددددددد


----------



## dr.sheko (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوة بس الحاجات دي عملي اكتر 
يعني هتحتاج افلام اكتر من الشرح النظري 
فكرة رائعة يا لولي 80 شغل كشافة ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو عندك مواضيع يا لولى ممكن تعلم الحاجات دى حطيها فى ركن حوا فى منتدى الاسره  علشان الكل يستفاد وميررررررسى يا قمرر على اقتراحك العسسسسل .​*


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك افكارك


----------



## twety (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ينظر فى امرك يالولى ان شاءالله ههههههههه


----------



## رانا (15 ديسمبر 2008)

loly80 قال:


> لمازا لايوجد
> تعليم يدوي في هزا المنتدي
> بمعني
> 
> ...


فعلا دا شغل كشفى​


----------



## loly80 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ابو نسب وحشني خالص  انت مش بتكلمني مع توتة لية

خليك حلو وكلمني نفسي ارد لاعليك صوتيا


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## loly80 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

دونا حبيبة قلبي ميرسي

كتير ليكي علي ردك الحلو دة

انا جبت الويب ساين لكل اقتراحي

وحاولت ارفعة بالصور

طلعت خيبة قوي 


هسال المهابيش اخواتي واعملة بعد كدة

صليلي يا قمر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## loly80 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اختي تويتي وحشتيني

صليلي يا مشرفة ينظر في طلبي

ولاجر علي اللة


----------



## loly80 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مينا ورانا شكرا لمروركو الجميل

واتمني اتة يعجبكو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة جمييييييييييييله​*


----------



## loly80 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انتي اجمل يا قمر

شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشاااااااااااااااا علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------

